# how best to wash face/eyes



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

When washing the head/face/eyes what is the most effective method of 1] cleaning without getting soap in the eyes 2] and rinsing?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well I use puppy shampoo so i dont have to worry too too much about soap in the eyes. I also use a small wash cloth to rinse with the water and i use my hand to get the soap worked into the area around the eyes.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> Well I use puppy shampoo so i dont have to worry too too much about soap in the eyes. I also use a small wash cloth to rinse with the water and i use my hand to get the soap worked into the area around the eyes.[/B]


I figured that was the preferred method. I didn't know if there were other better methods. Thanks


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I like to use a "squirt" bottle for rinsing the face area. Kind of like one of those plastic bottles your hair stylist uses when putting color on your hair.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the squirt bottle. But my sink now has a great sprayer that is small enough to work well. I use dish soap on Soda's face LOL


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I have a hard time as well, washing Bianca's face. I recently purchased the Spa Lavish facial scrub at the loca pet store and used it yesterday for the first time. IT WORKS GREAT - Although I did get it all over the place and had a hard time rinsing it out. I would love to see someone post a video or a link to a youtube video of how they wash their baby's face. There's a lot of us out here that don't know what we're doing :smhelp:


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> I have a hard time as well, washing Bianca's face. I recently purchased the Spa Lavish facial scrub at the loca pet store and used it yesterday for the first time. IT WORKS GREAT - Although I did get it all over the place and had a hard time rinsing it out. I would love to see someone post a video or a link to a youtube video of how they wash their baby's face. There's a lot of us out here that don't know what we're doing :smhelp:[/B]


A video demo- What a great idea!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> I use the squirt bottle. But my sink now has a great sprayer that is small enough to work well. I use dish soap on Soda's face LOL[/B]


OMG, how do you keep dish soap out of his eyes? Wouldn't it really hurt?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I always use a tearless shampoo when I'm washing the face. I have a small enough sprayer that I can rinse fairly easily, but sometimes it still gets in the eyes. The tearless shampoo makes me feel less guily! I usually use Biogroom Superwhite on the face or a kids tearless shampoo.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523555
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He just stands there...I only rinse away from the eyes.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523645
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use no tears shampoo & the sprayer also, but spray away from her eyes.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I also use Biogroom Superwhite (way diluted) which is tearless on the snout and face and then baby shampoo on the head, and finally I use Suave Sleek & Smooth on the rest of the body. I use the sprayer in the kitchen sink to rinse and he stands very still while I do his head. He holds his head level when I am spraying the snout (I guide him by holding the beard) and then when I spray the top of the head I hold my hand under his chin and hold it up so that the water does not go into his eyes. Sometimes it does, but that is why I use tearless on his head and his snout.

Stacy, Do you dilute your Biogroom Superwhite or use it straight? I originally diluted it because I was using it on his body but decided it might be a little too harsh for the body. What are your thoughts on this?

Cyndi


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523645
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you prevent water from getting in the ears? That's what I worry about most. I put a cotton ball with Vaseline, but it falls out sometimes.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

An added precaution . . . . when using a sprayer, make sure you don't get water in their nose.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> How do you prevent water from getting in the ears? That's what I worry about most. I put a cotton ball with Vaseline, but it falls out sometimes.[/B]


I attempt not to spray any water into the ear. I usually hold the pinna (flap part) over the opening when rinsing the head. 

To be safe, I clean the ears afterwards with Oticalm (any ear cleaner with a drying solution in it will do).


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I use a soft bristle toothbrush and a wash cloth, making sure to wash and rinse away from the eyes. As for the ears, I hold the ear flaps down. Then afterwards, I clean the ears with an ear cleaner that also dries out any water that may have gotten inside.


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

> I use the squirt bottle. But my sink now has a great sprayer that is small enough to work well. I use dish soap on Soda's face LOL[/B]


Just as bad I would think that dish soap would dry out his skin. Speaking of, I am using a pearl essence shampoo on Max and the vet warned me about maybe his skin drying out, and it has, but I don't know what else to do. I really want that bright white coat, but I do not want to make him miserable. Also how do you feel about trimming hair around the eyes, that is what the vet told me to do to help with the staining. I really don't want to do that.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523555
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My vet has me use plain old swimmers ear after every bath to keep ear infections away. It works for Dixie.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=523555
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dish soap is stripping but I've never found it drying. I originally pulled it out to get city grime off of feet. It also works for food ick on the face. I'm purposefully stripping the coat to remove organic ick.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

has anyone used anything like duolube (sterile mineral oil) or an opthalmic ointment while bathing?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use either Lubrithal or Genteal for severe dry eye. They are both gels rather than ointments.


----------

